# 46 Geese found in Dumpster



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.localnews8.com/Global/story. ... =menu554_8

Over here in Idaho... :eyeroll:

46 Geese Shot and Left in Soda Springs Dumpsters

The Idaho Fish and Game Department is trying to figure out who shot 46 geese, and then threw them in dumpsters in Soda Springs.

The geese were found in three dumpsters near City Park.

Fish and Game Officers believe boats on or around the Blackfoot Reservoir killed the geese Saturday, over decoys in grain fields. They also believe several people were involved.

If you have any information about the dead geese, call Fish and Game at 232-4703. Or you can remain anonymous by calling the Citizens Against Poaching hotline at 1-800-632-5999.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That's disgusting. uke:


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

those people should be sh#t


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

y would any1 even want to do that. thats just flatout stupid.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Agreed, why spend the time, effort and MONEy to go out and shoot that many geese, then just throw them away. The ones responsible for this are the ones that need to be weeded out of society! :sniper:


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

its sad that just a few of these jacka$$es can give all hunters a bad name...and its also sad that they will probably get away with it unless someone steps forward who caught them in the act


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OK they are pretty messed up to do that but why advertise their stupidity on the www?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

That is pretty bad.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

wow there some sick people out there....huh


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i agree with everyone....first why would people go out and spend money to shoot these birds..if they did......and second why would they shoot all of them and then throw them into a dumpster thats just a discrace for the GFP to close down canadian goose season they found about 20 in the dumpster by Watertown too...whats up with that... i think these people need to be taken out


----------

